# Contacts



## Alexmarr (Aug 3, 2011)

All my calls come through as Unknown. Have imported contacts from sim ? Help?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome tot he forum.

Do you mean they all come through as private no or they just show the number?

Can you see the contacts when opening the the phone book?


----------



## Alexmarr (Aug 3, 2011)

All calls come up with unknown number. Not even the digits. All my contacts in phone book are named.
I can call "home" for example and home comes up on my outgoing calls. But if "home" calls me it just says " unknown number"


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

hi,

I would recommend calling your phone carrier and ask them about it.


----------

